# wicked gear scammer...



## jimmyj47 (Oct 16, 2014)

These r some of the names he using 


Jeremy Montoya TX
Callie Exner ENTON TX
Christopher Cox SANGER TX
Ryan State (ATOKA TN) Phoenix AZ
Richard Montoya PLANO TX
PATCHARIN PRATYADARA BANGKOK,THAILAND
Sunnie Collins SANGER TX
Teresa Montoya TX
Shuree po box 507 allen tx 75013 (po box)
Shuree Montoya PLANTO TX
Matthew Deskins NC
Angela Montoya DENTON TX
XIAOYUN ZHANG CHINA
YANRI WEI CHINA
ANMING PAN WUHAN CHINA
Tracy Po Box 278 Sanger TX 76266 (po box)
ZIHUAN HUANG CHINA
Chad Burns CHICAGO IL
Angela Montoya TX
Richard po box 1641 Little Eml TX 75068 (po box)
JIANJUN ZHENG SHANGHAI CHINA
Patrick G Donovan NJ
HUIRUN YAO WUAN CITY CHINA
ROBERT GOLDEN TX


Scammer emails

richard@gmail.com
shuree04@hotmail.com
montoyar@icloud.com
montoyar@me.com
richard.montoya@ymail.com

Home address

RICHARD MONTOYA
2901 RIDGEVIEW DRIVE
APARTMENT #1222
PLANO, TX 75025-6408

SHUREE GRAVES
P.O. BOX 864786
PLANO, TX 75086

SHUREE MONTOYA
3517 BELLWOOD CIRCLE
PLANO, TX 75074-4308

His real name
RICHARD MONTOYA
his wife SHUREE GRAVES (MONTOYA)


----------



## mickems (Oct 16, 2014)

I've read about that so called scammer on one of the other forums. I also know that if you read enough on this forum, you don't order .com sites. it helps you protect your wallet and keep yo butt out of jail.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, this isn't suspicious at all....
The last forum this was posted on questioned it as well. No introduction, no explanation just "here's some contact info for a known scammer"

jimmyj47 , care to tell us a story?


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 16, 2014)

Definitely not going through a source that uses Gmail, Hotmail, etc. Lol. Thanks for sharing nonetheless.


----------



## jimmyj47 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear Customer,

We got scammed by our guy who was responsible for collecting payments
and shipping packages. Please find below info we could collect. He sent
us fake shipping info and we sent you fake tracking#.

If you sent funds to this name you should try to set a charge-back or
contact US Postal inspector. We listed all names we were able to locate.
He used a lot of fake ID names aka ghost aliases we did not list here.

COLLECTOR NAMES

Jeremy Montoya TX
Callie Exner ENTON TX
Christopher Cox SANGER TX
Ryan State (ATOKA TN) Phoenix AZ
Richard Montoya PLANO TX
PATCHARIN PRATYADARA BANGKOK,THAILAND
Sunnie Collins SANGER TX
Teresa Montoya TX
Shuree po box 507 allen tx 75013 (po box)
Shuree Montoya PLANTO TX
Matthew Deskins NC
Angela Montoya DENTON TX
XIAOYUN ZHANG CHINA
YANRI WEI CHINA
ANMING PAN WUHAN CHINA
Tracy Po Box 278 Sanger TX 76266 (po box)
ZIHUAN HUANG CHINA
Chad Burns CHICAGO IL
Angela Montoya TX
Richard po box 1641 Little Eml TX 75068 (po box)
JIANJUN ZHENG SHANGHAI CHINA
Patrick G Donovan NJ
HUIRUN YAO WUAN CITY CHINA
ROBERT GOLDEN TX


Scammer emails

richard@gmail.com
shuree04@hotmail.com
montoyar@icloud.com
montoyar@me.com
richard.montoya@ymail.com

Home address

RICHARD MONTOYA
2901 RIDGEVIEW DRIVE
APARTMENT #1222
PLANO, TX 75025-6408

SHUREE GRAVES
P.O. BOX 864786
PLANO, TX 75086

SHUREE MONTOYA
3517 BELLWOOD CIRCLE
PLANO, TX 75074-4308

His real name
RICHARD MONTOYA
his wife SHUREE GRAVES (MONTOYA)


We asked for a help from SF mods and admin but said that members have to
post scammer info.


----------



## jimmyj47 (Oct 16, 2014)

*wicked scammer info*

Dear Customer,

We got scammed by our guy who was responsible for collecting payments
and shipping packages. Please find below info we could collect. He sent
us fake shipping info and we sent you fake tracking#.

If you sent funds to this name you should try to set a charge-back or
contact US Postal inspector. We listed all names we were able to locate.
He used a lot of fake ID names aka ghost aliases we did not list here.

COLLECTOR NAMES

Jeremy Montoya TX
Callie Exner ENTON TX
Christopher Cox SANGER TX
Ryan State (ATOKA TN) Phoenix AZ
Richard Montoya PLANO TX
PATCHARIN PRATYADARA BANGKOK,THAILAND
Sunnie Collins SANGER TX
Teresa Montoya TX
Shuree po box 507 allen tx 75013 (po box)
Shuree Montoya PLANTO TX
Matthew Deskins NC
Angela Montoya DENTON TX
XIAOYUN ZHANG CHINA
YANRI WEI CHINA
ANMING PAN WUHAN CHINA
Tracy Po Box 278 Sanger TX 76266 (po box)
ZIHUAN HUANG CHINA
Chad Burns CHICAGO IL
Angela Montoya TX
Richard po box 1641 Little Eml TX 75068 (po box)
JIANJUN ZHENG SHANGHAI CHINA
Patrick G Donovan NJ
HUIRUN YAO WUAN CITY CHINA
ROBERT GOLDEN TX


Scammer emails

richard@gmail.com
shuree04@hotmail.com
montoyar@icloud.com
montoyar@me.com
richard.montoya@ymail.com

Home address

RICHARD MONTOYA
2901 RIDGEVIEW DRIVE
APARTMENT #1222
PLANO, TX 75025-6408

SHUREE GRAVES
P.O. BOX 864786
PLANO, TX 75086

SHUREE MONTOYA
3517 BELLWOOD CIRCLE
PLANO, TX 75074-4308

His real name
RICHARD MONTOYA
his wife SHUREE GRAVES (MONTOYA)


We asked for a help from SF mods and admin but said that members have to
post scammer info.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I think I'll contact the US postal inspector or other law enforcement to say damn I just got scammed trying to buy illegal substances.  Can you please help me get my money back after you haul my a$$ to jail.

So Jimmy are going to post your list.  Obviously these scammy competitors are cutting into you scam revenue.

Great first post....btw


----------



## bronco (Oct 16, 2014)

Didn't you post this in your other thread? why start a new one?


----------



## bronco (Oct 16, 2014)

Are we talking about wicked gear or wicked labs?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2014)

bronco said:


> Didn't you post this in your other thread? why start a new one?



Don't worry the two will be merged together brother.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^^^ What they said!


----------



## optimalgear (Oct 17, 2014)

Scammers suck


----------



## optimalgear (Oct 17, 2014)

Nothing worse


----------

